# xorg-x11 update auf R7

## gismo.100

Hallo Leute,

ich brauche fÃ¼r mein laptop die neuste ver. von xorg. hat von euch schon jemand erfahrung mit einem update von r6.8.2x > 7x?

gruss,

gismo

----------

## SinoTech

Läuft bei mir seit 2 WOchen ohne Probleme.

Siehe auch:

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Xorg-server

und

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Modular_Xorg

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Roller

Bei mir läuft der R7 auch ohne Probleme. Es gibt sogar für ältere Ati-Grafikkarten 3D-Unterstützung. Die kommt zwar nicht ganz an die Ati-Treiber ran, es reicht aber für ein kleines Spielchen zwischendurch.

----------

## Louisdor

Habe ich seit 11 Tagen, ohne Probleme. Manche Programme fehlen zwar, die vorher so schon integriert waren, doch die kannst Du ja nachinstallieren.

Wenn Du Dich an das HOWTO hälst, läuft es wunderbar.

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Anarcho

Bis auf meine Probleme mit dem i810 Treiber läuft es auch einwandfrei...

----------

## Finswimmer

Aus eigener leidvoller Erfahrung:

Mit vielen alten Karten geht es nicht. Bei mir: GeForce2 Ti.

Da mag er das Modul nicht laden...

Aber auf dem Laptop gehts  :Smile: 

Und mir gefällts.  :Smile: 

Tobi

----------

## SkaaliaN

Hat jmd. Erfahrung mit V7 und der GeForce6800GT???

gruß

mattez

----------

## himpierre

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Hat jmd. Erfahrung mit V7 und der GeForce6800GT?
> 
> 

 

Jo. Läuft ohne Probleme. 

t.

----------

## hoschi

Hat eigentlich jemand diese lustigen Keyboard-Fehlermeldungen?

----------

## gismo.100

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Bis auf meine Probleme mit dem i810 Treiber läuft es auch einwandfrei...

 

@Anarcho

Welche Probleme hattest du mit dem Treiber? Denn genau diesen brauche ich auch.

Gruss,

gsimo

----------

## Anarcho

 *gismo.100 wrote:*   

>  *Anarcho wrote:*   Bis auf meine Probleme mit dem i810 Treiber läuft es auch einwandfrei... 
> 
> @Anarcho
> 
> Welche Probleme hattest du mit dem Treiber? Denn genau diesen brauche ich auch.
> ...

 

Ich bekomme nur nen schwarzen Bildschirm...

Aber ich werde da heute vielleicht nochmal was rumspielen. Im Moment nutze ich den vesa Treiber.

----------

## gismo.100

 *Quote:*   

> Ich hab jest xorgr7 ver. probiert mit einem 2.6.15.1 kernel. dass dumme ist nur, das ich keinen treiber ans laufen bekomme? wie hast du das vesa modul zum laufen gebracht?
> 
> guss,
> 
> gismo
> ...

 

----------

## Anarcho

Das vesa-modul musst du noch installieren:

emerge xf86-video-vesa

----------

